# anemone question



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi All,

My understanding is that anemone when put into a tank will move around till they find the place they like most and then fasten themselves to that spot. 

1. Do they always choose a safe spot or do they sometimes end up too close to aggressive corals? Is that an issue for anemones?

2. Once they choose a spot, do they stay there - or are they able to pull up roots and go for a wander?

Just a curiosity question - I will not have a tank suitable for an anenome for around a year or so.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

An anem will be your worst friend and also your best friend.

They will move until they find a suitable spot that they like and it will usually be near a coral that you really like alot. Which means they'll sting the hell out of that coral until the coral dies or you move the anem to another location.

Once they chose a spot they usually stay there until you move your powerheads or rocks. They don't wander much once they've found a suitable spot.

I've yet to find a coral that will kill an anem...it's usually the other way around.
I had an anem that move so much it killed multiple colonies including xenia, gsp, eagle eye zoas, and a patch of encrusting monti.

I would say you would be good for an anem in 4=6 months depending on your water quality.

Good luck!


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info. One more thing to tuck away in my head as my tank matures. Do they tend to like the bottom of the tank or will they wander up and down rocks looking for the best spot?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

When looking for a spot they will wander everywhere including the top, bottom, sides, rocks, on corals, on heaters, in your powerheads, and stuck under rocks.

But they look awesome


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> When looking for a spot they will wander everywhere including the top, bottom, sides, rocks, on corals, on heaters, in your powerheads, and stuck under rocks.
> 
> But they look awesome


I was hoping I could stash my favourite corals out of reach but guess not! Will have to cope when the day comes.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You could try a mini carpet anemone. They tend to stay put more. It's the long tentacle, rose bubble, sebae, etc etc that move like crazy. I had one rbt that stayed in one spot for a year, and then 2 weeks ago, started going on walk about. Ended up in the dark at the back and went from being 4" across to the size of a quarter. I relocated it now to a new home, I hope, and it's starting to come back.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Glad I'm sticking with corals to begin with. At least they stay where you put them.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*anems*

as all above they are prob one of the most unpredictable ...I have anywhere from 12-14 in my tank and 90 % of them stay put , the happiest ones have migrated to the top rock and taken up home .the others keep playing a game of lets roam ... but don't do too much moving I have rose bubble tips and they seem to be the ones that don't do too much moving and are super easy to take care of , love the flow of them ,my biggest one is prob the size of a catchers mitt...when totally happy 
anyways good luck 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Crayon said:


> You could try a mini carpet anemone. They tend to stay put more. It's the long tentacle, rose bubble, sebae, etc etc that move like crazy. I had one rbt that stayed in one spot for a year, and then 2 weeks ago, started going on walk about. Ended up in the dark at the back and went from being 4" across to the size of a quarter. I relocated it now to a new home, I hope, and it's starting to come back.


Oh no...I'm dealing with a similar issue at the moment.  I had a very happy rose anenome that went walking after I moved a power head an inch over. I found him partially stuck to the intake of my skimmer a few mornings ago as I was going to work. He released himself after I unplugged the skimmer and was cruising along the back glass when I left for work. I haven't been able to find him since. . I've looked all over but there's a lot of rock in my tank. The other nems look happy the skimmer is however working hard. I don't know what to do... He was a good size always stable anenome....


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Midland, anemone behaviours and requirements are very different depending on the type, and where they came from (i.e. wild vs. a domestic tank). I've never had experience with nor studied the giant types so this precludes them (i.e. carpets, etc.)

nems directly from the ocean that are not BTAs are the hardest to keep. They need a very mature aquarium. Stable parameters. Light that meets their needs. And also a clown fish that they host immediately. Otherwise, you are in for a difficult time.

I've kept long tentacles, sebaes, different types of sand anemones. They can be quite finicky, and I don't recommend introducing them to a tank that's not growing coraline algae on the glass (coraline already on rock you bought doesn't count).

Mini-maxi carpets. If you give them a rock with slits where the feet and column are protected, they will stay there. Otherwise they will look for a rock, a crevice to sit in. Once they find one, good luck getting them to move. Short of breaking the rock, I've even had the rock they face upside down in the sand. they won't move - they'd just extend the column until they can find the light.

BTAs. Easiest nems to keep. doesn't care much about water conditions.

I find that rose and green BTAs I've had tend to walk A LOT. These are the most common, and what most people have experience with. The one rose I've had was like an animal - moves to a lighted spot during day, retreats into the caves at night. BTAs in general (all nems really) will move if you change their environment. i.e.

1) water parameters change
2) light changes (intensity, direction they usually get it from)
3) if you disturb the rocks
4) When they want to split
5) flow if it's too strong

Flame BTAs. They pretty much stay put where you guide them to initially, provided that position right there has CREVICES, slits where it can protect its feet. Give them stable parameters, a direct source of fairly strong light (not quite SPS intensity but much brighter than zoos, mushrooms, most LPS), and moderate flow, they don't move. Best position: about 18" from the light fixture.










Hope that helps!


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Bayinaung said:


> Midland, anemone behaviours and requirements are very different depending on the type, and where they came from (i.e. wild vs. a domestic tank). I've never had experience with nor studied the giant types so this precludes them (i.e. carpets, etc.)
> 
> nems directly from the ocean that are not BTAs are the hardest to keep. They need a very mature aquarium. Stable parameters. Light that meets their needs. And also a clown fish that they host immediately. Otherwise, you are in for a difficult time.
> 
> ...


Very much so! Enough that I copied it into my future things to consider computer notes. I suspect the rocks I have will have the crevasses they need to help them stay put, but one question. Does it matter which way the crevasses face? Most of mine are more vertical than horizontal right now.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

P.S. An absolutely wild photo!


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

You could totally encourage them to settle in a place of your choosing. I took a rock that had a nice cave/hole in it. placed it so the hole was facing the front of the tank, mid/top of the aquascape. and close to a powerhead. So it would have ample flow and light. The anemones love to stick their foot into something. So they naturally moved right in. Pretty awesome if you ask me. One thing. you'll almost never get it out unless u stress it, causing it to move, or break the rock, which could tear the foot. Thats one thing you really have to worry about with my strategy.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

y4zhuang said:


> You could totally encourage them to settle in a place of your choosing. I took a rock that had a nice cave/hole in it. placed it so the hole was facing the front of the tank, mid/top of the aquascape. and close to a powerhead. So it would have ample flow and light. The anemones love to stick their foot into something. So they naturally moved right in. Pretty awesome if you ask me. One thing. you'll almost never get it out unless u stress it, causing it to move, or break the rock, which could tear the foot. Thats one thing you really have to worry about with my strategy.


Thanks for ideas. They make sense. I assume I could move rock and all and it would be fine?


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Well in my experience youll have a better shot for it staying in place if its foot is wedged in a hole. Not bulletproof but something good to try


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Let it get comfortable and aclimited well before attempting to move the rock.... All helps your chances. Update us


----------

